# Mt. Hood Cycling Classic 2011



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

The Mt. Hood Cycling Classic starts next week. Bring your bike, watch the race and go for a ride.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quite a start to the race today. I rode the Prologue course in the early afternoon; sunny, windy, but a south wind, kind of unusual for around here, which would have been a tailwind for the racers. When the race started, it was sunny and breezy, but the wind had shifted to the west, making it a head/side wind.
By the time the Pro Men got going, the weather took a real turn for the worse. A storm blew over the mountains and across the valley, it went from sunny to downpour in short order.










Ten minutes after this photo was taken it was pouring down rain. Near eighty for the big mountain stage on Sunday? Welcome to the Gorge.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Trout Lake Time Trial and Hood River Criterium today, big mountain stage tomorrow.










The Mt. Hood Cycling Classic website has been down all day, not sure what the deal is.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've posted some photos of the race HERE





Access to this race is very tough, sponsors are bailing, not sure how it's going to go


----------

